# routing wenge



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm building a coffee table and the top is wenge. Any tips on routing the edges such as speed, things to be aware of, etc. It's my first time working with wenge so I'm at a loss as to what to expect. With the cost I didn't want to buy a board just to play around with.


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

light cuts ,it splinters just looking at it


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Splinter will eat ya up. The wood is wonderful after completion of the project. If ya get a splinter, get it out ASAP 'cause it will fester like crazy.
Bill


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I have not worked with wenge but after reading the previous posts I would say light passes and possibly a climb cut on the final pass.


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

I found out about the splinters just carrying it to the van. I had to laugh when I found out that the Rockler store didn't carry tweezers. Kind of seems like a gimme. Now I carry a pair in the van.

Is a slower speed on the router better or a higher one? Would a simpler profile like a round over be better than say a roman ogee due to the tendency to splinter?


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

I finally had a chance to get the router work done on the table top. A mid rpm speed and a sharp bit made it less of an issue than I anticipated. I really saw no issues with splintering so life is good and I can quit sweating it now. My wife liked the look of the round over so well she had me stop before it made the 90* lip. Simple lines is what she wanted. It shows off the wood grain quite amazingly. I just need to make the drawer bottoms and then it's time to start sanding. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I just used my first ever piece of Wenge, in my "business card holder."

It IS beautiful wood. Without knowing much about it, I might have chanced climb-cutting it.

Very much looking forward to the pics of your completed table !


----------



## charlie49 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've had great success by dampening the wood with a rag and taking light cuts.

Charlie


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I looked at some Wenge at the Frank Miller Lumber Co's showroom. The manager said that he gets splinters just walking by it.


----------

